# Do 25mm tires fit on a Cannondale SuperSix?



## Pete_G

Current model/fork, not EVO. Intended use will be winter tires and Tour of Battenkill.

Specifically Conti GP4000 4 seasons, but any feedback is appreciated from someone who runs or has run 25's regularly.

I know it will fit and be tight, but is it TOO tight? Is it going to all go wrong if a little mud or grit accumulates on the fork or the wheel goes slightly out of round?

Thanks.


----------



## bikerjulio

Yes. No prob. Just fitted PR4's in 25mm to mine. tightest clearance is at the rear wheel/FD clamp area. but it'll work.


----------



## veloci1

I have the Boyd Vitese 23mm with Schwalbe 25mm tires and I do not have any issues.
It's been almost a year. 

Go for it.


----------



## aengbretson

I run 25mm Conti gatorskins on my super six with no issues. I have successfully test-fitted (but not ridden) 28mm gatorskins as well. I find Continentals to be on the smaller side, their tires run "true to measured size" as opposed to someone like Michelin whose 25s have caused clearance issues on some bikes.


----------



## metoou2

Anyone willing to post up some pics?


----------



## bikerjulio

I'm going to have to modify my answer. At first glance it looked OK - about 1mm clearance to FD clamp. Now I realize there is just enough runout in the wheel/tire that it's gently touching at one point. Clamp is a Token. Tire is Michelin Pro4 25mm.

Clearance at fork and brake bridge is fine.


----------



## metoou2

Thanks for the pic. I must say, that 25 Mich is a lot tighter fit than I was imagining. 

One spec of dirt and you're in the derailleur / frame.


----------



## bikerjulio

The tire seated itself a little better after a ride this morning. I now have clearance about the thickness of a business card between the tire and clamp.

Also measured the Pro4 tire and it's 25.75mm when mounted on Campy rims.

So clearance is going to be on a case by case basis depending on tire/wheel combo and the thickness of the FD clamp.


----------



## aengbretson

A customer brought in a Six (just a regular Six, not a super) and had rubbing issues on his fork with Michelin 25s. We replaced them with Vittoria 25s and there was a LOT more room. The big thing I find with Michelins is that they are TALLER than many other tires with the same width. I've always run Contis (with a few Vittorias, my shop carries more of those two brands than Michelin) and I've never had clearance issues with my Super Six.


----------



## Pete_G

Test fit some 25mm Conti Grand Prix 4 seasons today. Plenty of room. As stated above, it does appear to depend on the tire.


----------



## metoou2

Pete_G said:


> Test fit some 25mm Conti Grand Prix 4 seasons today. Plenty of room. As stated above, it does appear to depend on the tire.


Thanks for the input Pete


----------



## NWS Alpine

bikerjulio said:


> The tire seated itself a little better after a ride this morning. I now have clearance about the thickness of a business card between the tire and clamp.
> 
> Also measured the Pro4 tire and it's 25.75mm when mounted on Campy rims.
> 
> So clearance is going to be on a case by case basis depending on tire/wheel combo and the thickness of the FD clamp.


The Pro4 is a very tall tire. More so than others as it's part of their attempt to blend a motoGP profile onto a road bike (raised center). If any issues with a Pro4 fitting a frame it's due to the height not width.


----------



## Pete_G

Pete_G said:


> Test fit some 25mm Conti Grand Prix 4 seasons today. Plenty of room. As stated above, it does appear to depend on the tire.


Figured I should keep this updated. 25mm tires are still a yes for a SuperSix but barely and with reservations.

For ANY 25mm tire I would definitely recommend removing all the extra rubber flashing and "whiskers" from the tire before using. Those random bits really chewed on my fork. No carbon fibers showing but you can see and feel either with a nail or just a finger tip where they were tagging the fork on every rotation, both at the very top of the fork and where the widest part of the tires sits.

Also, I switched to 25mm Conti GP4000S for the summer and they are a little wider the Conti 25mm 4-Season. It's VERY close, around 1.5mm per side at the most. If the dropouts aren't perfect you will have issues. Although I've never heard it happening I think they've even been lightly touching the sides at times during hard braking or cornering judging by the smooth spots now on the fork and I'm concerned enough that I may even take them off.

After looking at many current bikes it seems 25mm comparability is standard and has been for previous generations of many models and it'll be a requirement for me on the next bike. The comfort of 25mm tires is addictive... The SuperSix though, in my opinion, wasn't built with 25mm in mind. They work, sort of.


----------



## shotojs78

And what about super six evo with 25.. i think the rear would be to large... ?


----------



## bikerjulio

I went back and fitted Conti Gran Prix 4000 25mm to my SS. There is now 1.5 - 2.0mm clearance the the clamp, so about 1.0mm more than with the PR4's.

As to the evo question, check the geo charts for chainstay length compared to the SS. And doesn't the evo have a smaller diameter seat tube? that would help.

I don't know if there were any other differences to the SS. These things are hard to tell without actually doing it.


----------



## Pete_G

One more update -

I was spooked enough by the rubbing with the 25mm tire that I'm now running 23mm front, 25mm rear. For comfort the 23mm/25mm combo seems nearly as good, the rear tire seems to be where most of the magic happens, at least for me. I'm aware there's a 23mm in front, but it's just not a big difference.

I'll go 25/25 for races like Battenkill, but otherwise the staggered set up is what I'll be going with.


----------



## bikerjulio

Pete_G said:


> One more update -
> 
> I was spooked enough by the rubbing with the 25mm tire that I'm now running 23mm front, 25mm rear. For comfort the 23mm/25mm combo seems nearly as good, the rear tire seems to be where most of the magic happens, at least for me. I'm aware there's a 23mm in front, but it's just not a big difference.
> 
> I'll go 25/25 for races like Battenkill, but otherwise the staggered set up is what I'll be going with.


Did you mean that there was rubbing at the fork? I just checked my SS and there's plenty of clearance with the 25mm Conti's


----------



## Pete_G

bikerjulio said:


> Did you mean that there was rubbing at the fork? I just checked my SS and there's plenty of clearance with the 25mm Conti's


Yes. SuperSix, not an EVO. It's very close on mine.

Some of the damage was just from the rubber flashing when the tires were new such as at the very top of the fork, but I have a feeling there's touching during braking or hard cornering.

Something has polished the matte finish to a gloss on both sides of the fork at the widest part of the tires.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Just tried some 28mm tires on Fulcrum Racing Zeros (which is a narrowish rim compared to the wider current trend) on a SuperSix Evo with Dura-Ace 9000 brakes. It fits but it may be a little bit too close mostly if you ride on dirt/gravel and something was to stick to the tires. But 25mm would definitely fit (I don't have 25's to try though). The Evo's front derailleur is a braze-on and the seat tube gets wider but shallower front to back so that area is not a problem. Shimano also advises 25mm tires as the max size for Dura-Ace 9000 brakes.


----------



## 98koukile

On shimano rims my 25mm 4000s tires fit perfect. I love them but I'm sure with different rims they would fit much tighter. These rims are just wide enough to take the height down and just narrow enough to take the width down.


----------



## notquiteclimbing

2012 Super Six 3 stock with 25 4000s.


----------



## chrisvda

I would't recommend it.
I have GP 4000s 25 in combination with Tune DC 16/17 quick releases and Mavic R-Sys wheel set.
The rear tire rubs the frame. The same happens with the regular Mavic quick releases. Quite annoying and disturbing. 

Perhaps also due the kind of wheels.


----------



## bikerjulio

chrisvda said:


> I would't recommend it.
> I have GP 4000s 25 in combination with Tune DC 16/17 quick releases and Mavic R-Sys wheel set.
> The rear tire rubs the frame. The same happens with the regular Mavic quick releases. Quite annoying and disturbing.
> 
> Perhaps also due the kind of wheels.


I've had some experience now with 25mm Conti's on my SS with no problems at all. Wheels are Neutrons.


----------



## chrisvda

bikerjulio said:


> I've had some experience now with 25mm Conti's on my SS with no problems at all. Wheels are Neutrons.


I face problems to adjust the rear wheel. After a ride, it is sometimes out of alignment. Surely after a bumpy ride. So it is rather the combination SS - Continental 9000 S 25 - Mavic R-Sys- Tune DT 16. Hence, I face the same issue with the mavic quick releases.


----------



## hillbillyPA

*700x25 tires on a Cannondale Supersix*

Yes for me. I had the original Schwalbe 700x23 tires on my 2013 Supersix and had to replace them after 1 season due to a cut. I had read about increased comfort with 700x25 tires and decided to give the Continental 4000 S II tires a try in that size. They fit fine with 4-5 millimeters of clearance front and back. I don't corner hard and don't plan to ride in mud, so the fit should be fine for me. They are more comfortable than the 700x23 tires and look like they will be more durable on the rough roads out here.


----------

